# Jefferson County.



## Lowjack (Oct 24, 2012)

Hunted from the 10-11- to 10-23 , Shot two small does.
Deer weren't moving during the day , but lots of activity at night, Mornings cool about 48-49 degrees but afternoons warm , deer seem to be moving noon time , nothing early mornings.
Deer heard seem to have grown in numbers, as more hunters moved into the area.
Acorns on the ground keeping deer from eating corn , but Peanut butter and corn mixture working well.


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Oct 26, 2012)

I hunt just south of louisville, shot a nice 8 on the 21st, seen the most activity at daybreak and from 1000-1200


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Oct 26, 2012)

here's a pic


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats !


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 28, 2012)

Heading out on the 13th. Hope to do better !


----------

